# US Cutter Refine MH721-Transfer paper



## tiffsteez (Jun 18, 2007)

I bought a cutter plotter refine mh721 i am wanting to try to cut transfer paper with this. Has any one done this before. So far i am not even sure on how to use it at all. Any one with info regarding this cutter how to use and what can be cut using it please let me know. I am wanting to cut pictures and words.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Tiffany, anything that can be cut with the more expensive models can be cut with this machine, with the exception of print registration i.e. printed transfers can not be cutout using this machine.

I own the exact same one and I am very happy with it. I use it to cut heat transfer vinyl, sign vinyl, and even pen plot with it.


----------



## tiffsteez (Jun 18, 2007)

what do you mean by printed transfers or print registration? Do you mean your basic inkjet transfers can not be cut with this machine please explain thanks


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup that's exactly what I mean. It will not contour cut as it does not have an optical eye. It is used for cutting heat transfer vinyl and sign vinyl. Visit US Cutter - Home they have a great forum to discuss their cutters.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

In order for your cutter to know where your graphic is on the piece of transfer paper, you need to be able to register the paper to the cutter. Below is a picture of a screen shot from Roland CutStudio (the software that comes with GX-24 cutter). The three dots on the screen is what the software uses to register the transfer paper to the cutter (and software). The optical eye registration part of the cutter will use a laser eye to read the location of each dot.










Hope this helps.

Mark
http://www.multirip.com/manual/CutStudio.jpg


----------



## ramin666777 (Sep 21, 2008)

hi
with right software you can do contour cut with refine (uscutters) mh721.
flexi pro
flexistarter
signgo.
you can train and buy software from this site
www/pcut.me.uk

to cut around your printed media you dont need laser eye for sure.
you can use your blade holder or plotter pen as well.
i am using normal mh721 with flexi8.1v1 and xp and i cut around my image for tshirt transfer and works perfectly.
only remember to cut transfer paper it is better to use cutting matt


----------



## gadgetsboy (Sep 1, 2009)

ramin666777 said:


> hi
> with right software you can do contour cut with refine (uscutters) mh721.
> flexi pro
> flexistarter
> ...


Hi Ramin
I have the mh-721 laserpoint bought from yourself earlier this year. I am using flexisign 8.1 and cannot get the laser to reckognise the regestration marks have you got any ideas why or what i could be doing wrong ?


----------



## RCentral (Feb 8, 2013)

ramin666777 said:


> hi
> with right software you can do contour cut with refine (uscutters) mh721.
> flexi pro
> flexistarter
> ...


Thanks for the information. How do you do it? do you trace it in flexi8? or you import it to flexi8 in what format?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a thread with video on how to cut with cutter wihtout registration sensor.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t208890.html

The software the OP was using was OEM Flexi 10 for Seiki cutter. I was going to buy the software for $79.00. But wind up returning it because it will not work with my Graphtec cutter. It would have been a good software for my cutter without registration mark. The generic Flexi 10 starter kit costs over $300.00. If you can find low cost OEM Flexi 10 for your cutter I would suggest looking into getting one.

Ask USCutter or the vendor of your cutter if they have OEM Flexi 10 for your cutter.

Check Flexi 8 if you can manually position the knife like the video.


----------



## RCentral (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks. I'll look into it.


----------

